# [IH] Bekath's Progeny



## Jolmo (Aug 7, 2005)

An Iron Heroes game set in the Swordlands. You all share the same father, Bekath, one of the First who has used the century since the Masters fall to travel the land, spending at most a few years in any place before moving on. Now he has summoned you all together and requests your services, whether you give them willingly or not.

This is a continuation from this thread where I announced my intent to run an IH game. The game will start at first level but levels will be gained quicker than normal. Character generation works as in the book.

*Players:*
Erekose13 - Serryn gor'Dregal, Harrier 1
Elocin - Liliana, Arcanist 1
ThirdWizard - Danil, Thief 1
passengerpigeon - Danar Sigrittiano, Executioner 1
D20Dazza


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 7, 2005)

*The World*

This is what I've written down about the world so far, more will follow.

*The land:*
Ixian: A jungle full of dangerous animals and monsters, a few human settlers have also managed to survive here and rumors from there tell of people living as feral as the animals in the deeper wilds.

Serah: A desert mainly populated by nomads who alter between raiding and trading with their neighbours depending on what they can get away with. It is believed that they have contact with other people on the far side of the desert as well, but the truth of that is not known by many. Serah also contains Gorgorath, one of the remotest outposts of civilization.

Swordlands: The Swordlands is the greatest and most varied part of the known lands. The Swordlands are home to a great number of villages, monasteries and fortresses; all constantly prepared to defend themselves against the bands of gray and barbaric humans constantly threatening their survival. Many settlements are destroyed each year and others spring up in their place. The ruined remnants of the Masters that sprinkle the land are avoided by all as the traps and creatures guarding them are rarely worth the risk.

Ghostlands: See IH book for now.

Gorgorath: A city too strong for the nomads to attack, it has grown rich and powerful by their trade between the nomads, southern mines, and Silahin.

Silahin: A city built on the ruins of an older city, it is the largest known city and home to the most powerful group of First.

*The races:*
The First: Around two dozen First are known to each other in the area, some have grouped together to rule parts of the land while others keep to themselves. Almost all First are found in a position of leadership over mere humans though. Although no First has yet died of old age, they rarely breed as both their pregnancy and time to reach maturity are about thrice as long as for humans. First are commonly at the levels 7-15.

Humans: Created as a slave race, humans are hard working but reluctant of change and not prone to take the initiative, exceptions exist but are relatively rare. Humans are spread mostly in the swordlands but remote colonies exist in all of the known world. Most humans are 1st level (NPC classes) but levels of up to 5 are not too rare.

The Gray: Named from the color of their skin, Gray are a race created for fighting, they are far from smart but more cunning than animals and have a basic language. They exist in great number all over the world in sizes from half that of a human and up to at least three times their size. They are unable to build anything of their own and tend to roam the lands in small bands, attacking anything they encounter. Sometimes they stay in villages after an attack until they have drained the surroundings enough that it can no longer support them. Gray exist of CR 1/4 - 13 approximately.

Others: Other monsters exist but are far less common and not much tends to be known about them.


----------



## passengerpigeon (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd love to play in this game.  Here's a character concept:

Danar Sigrittiano
executioner 1

Danar was born to a poor washerwoman of Silahin; neither he nor his mother has any idea why Bekath would have chosen her, of all the people in Silahin, to bear his child.  Being the offspring of a First didn't have the same cachet in Silahin that it does in other places, and Danar found himself forced to use his abilities to feed himself and his mother.  On a typical day, he can be found near the duelist's arena, where, for a price, he will defend your cause against whatever challenger your opponent might field.  Though he is only 17, already a mystique is growing up around his cool precision and the deadly flicker of his rapier.  After he crippled his second opponent, even many of the veteran champions are loathe to go against his blade; he tends to disable instead of killing in the ring, applying cut after cut until his opponent yields, but there's some debate over whether that's better or worse than the alternative.

--p


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Serryn gor'Dregal, harrier 3*

There we go that should just about finish him up.  Thanks for pointing out the active/passive defence missed that one. From the last thread:
[sblock]*Serryn gor'Dregal*; 
human harrier 3; 
medium humaniod (human);
*Init * +5; *Senses * Listen +8, Spot +8;
*Languages*: Common.
----------------------------
*AC * 18, active 8 passive 0; +8 vs. AoO
*DR*: 1d2/magic
*HP * 25 (HD 3d4+15) <-based on 4+3+3+15; 
*Fort * +4, *Ref * +8, *Will * +5; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 40'; 
*Melee*: bastard sword +10 (1d10+5[+7 2hd]/19-20/x2) 335gp, 6lbs;
*Ranged*: longbow +9 (1d8+1/x3) Range 100', 20 arrows, 501gp, 6lbs; 
*Attack Options*: Combat Mobility (+4 defence on AoO when moving, full move while tumbling, 2*Dex to tumble) 
Mobile Assault (+attack = # squares moved, max level)
*Base Atk * +3, Grapple +4; 
*Combat Gear*: torch
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 12, Dex 20, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10.
*XP*: 3300
*Traits*: Dexterous, Weapon Bond
*Feats*: Mobility (1), Weapon Focus (1), Weapon Finesse (1)
*Skills*: Agility 6 (Balance +11, Escape Artist +11, Tumble +16), Athletics 6 (Climb +7, Jump +7, Swim +7), Hide 6 (+11), Listen 6 (+8), Move Silently 6 (+11), Sleight of Hand 6 (+11), Spot 6 (+8), Survival 6 (+8) 
*Possessions*: masterwork bastard sword (335gp, 6lbs), mighty composite longbow (+1) (500gp, 3lbs, 110ft), 20 arrows (1gp, 3lbs), leather armor (10gp, 15lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), Flint and Steel (1gp), 5 torches (5cp, 5lbs), Waterskin (1gp, 4lbs), 2 days Rations (1gp, 2lbs), Thieves Tools (30gp, 1lb), Adventurer's Outfit (2lbs), 2118 gp, 9sp, 5cp. 
*Encumbrance*: 41lbs; Load: Light (43lbs)
---------------------------- [/sblock]
*Description: * Serryn is a very skinny individual, short in stature and very quick on his feet. His angular face is small and his eyes seem to draw back more towards his ears than most.  He sports short cropped brownish grey hair and has deep grey eyes.  He is usually wearing as little as possible, his leather jerkin and a utilitarian pair of short cut trousers. He carries his large sword easily in one hand despite it's lengthy grip and has a bow attached to the side of his pack.

*Personality:* Serryn has led a pampered life, he is very overconfident in his abilities.  He often speaks very quickly, using short sharp sentences that don't always provide all the information as he assumes those he is talking to already understand the background to the conversation.  

*History:* Serryn comes from the city of Gorgorath in the thin strip of verdant land bordering the great river Kyith.  Deep in the desert, Gorgorath serves as an important trade point between the empire of the north and the mines of the southern mountains.  Many things pass through Gorgorath, ore, spices, slaves and more.  

Serryn led a charmed life, born to one of the First held special status in Gorgorath as it did in many places.  His father had left soon after siring a child, not even staying to watch his son's birth.  That had little effect on Serryn as he was born to a powerful merchant woman.  His mother later married and his new stepfather wanted nothing to do with Serryn.  Serryn's mother set him up in a villa on the banks of the Kyith.

As he grew older and into his teens, Serryn's many servants began to bore him. He sought a life of change and danger.  Seeing his restlessness on one of her many visits Serryn's mother brought him a tutor from the finest fighting school in Gorgorath. 

Having studied at the Quicksilver Academy in Gorgorath, Serryn has gained an appreciation for the quicker arts of combat, striking fast and sure then moving out of range before your opponent has the chance to even touch you.  Through subterfuge and speed, it is easy to confound an opponent who chooses to stand still or one who is not concentrating enough on the dance.

His father's call came as a surprise, as Serryn had never met him before.  His mother had told him stories when his stepfather was away (most of the time), but he had never met the man.  Summoned by Belkath he is moving quickly to meet his father.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 7, 2005)

EDIT: This is my character, fully finished. It has slight alterations to his background and personal information.

*
Stats*
[sblock]
* Danil Felds*
Human Thief 1
Medium Humanoid (human)
* Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5
* Languages* Common, First Speech
----------------------------
* AC *14, active 4 passive 0
* DR* 1d2/magic (leather)
* HP* 10; reserve 10
* Fort* +3, *Ref *+4, *Will* +1
----------------------------
* Spd* 30'
* Melee *dagger +3 (1d4+3 / 19-20)
* Ranged* crossbow, light +3 (1d8 / 19-20) range 80 feet or dagger +3 (1d4+3 / 19-20) range 10 feet
* Attack Options* Devious Manipulator 1, Overwhelming Presence 1
* Special Attacks* +1d6 Sneak Attack
* Base Atk* +0, Grapple +0
*Base Def* +1
*Combat Gear* daggers (4), crossbow, caltrops, torch
----------------------------
* Abilities *Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 17
* SQ *Alias (Salacious Deadens), Skill Expertise
* Traits* Weapon Bond: Dagger (Charisma), City Rat (Face in the Crowd)
* Mastery* Defense (1), Social (2)
* Feats *Devious Manipulator (1), Overwhelming Presence (1)
* Skills *Agility 6 (Balance +11, Escape Artist +9, Tumble +11), Athletics 5 (Climb +5, Jump +7, Swim +5), Robbery 6 (Disable Device +8, Forgery +8, Open Lock +9, Sleight of Hand +11), Social 6 (Bluff +9, Diplomacy +11, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +11), Stealth 6 (Hide +9, Move Silently +9), Theatrics 5 (Disguise +10, Perform +8), Appraise 1 (+3), Knowledge (Silahin) 1 (+3), Knowledge (Swordlands) 1 (+3), Listen 5 (+5), Search 4 (+6), Sense Motive 5 (+5), Spot 5 (+5)
* Adventure Gear*  combat gear, bolts (10), leather armor, thieves’ tools, silk rope (50’), chalk (33 lb: Light Encumbrance)
*Other Gear *pouches (2), flute, adventurer's outfit, crude clothes, plain clothes (3), nice clothes, backpack, bolts (20), bedroll, flask (empty), flint & steel, sack, waterskin, tent (total 72.5 lb: Heavy Encumbrance)
* Wealth *42 gp, 6 sp, 8 cp
* XP* 0
[/sblock]

*Appearance*
Danil isn’t a tall or short man, neither thin nor fat. Overall, his appearance isn’t provoking or frail unless he wants it to be. His most striking features are his sparkling blue/green eyes and friendly smile. He keeps his long black hair pulled back in a pony tail and a neatly trimmed goatee on his face. His is nineteen years old.

*Personality*
One word used best to describe Danil is charming. His smile looks earnest and friendly, and he always seems to know the right thing to say at the right time. This is no surprise considering his main source of income over the years has been gained through convincing others how deserving he is of their charity and aid. He can be quite outspoken and sometimes might be overly friendly. Still, he doesn’t crave attention, and avoids too much of it if at all possible. He doesn’t lose control in anger often, and indeed, those who know him well find this facet of him to be somewhat odd. Whatever his true feelings, he is able to hide them and present an outward persona that is very calm, friendly, and humble, in even the most strenuous circumstances. He knows when to be serious, of course, but it is a rare occasion that he lets others push him to outwardly show his true aggression or fear. He can be very intimidating when it calls for it, but true rage is extremely rare.

*Background*
Danil was born in a small town relatively near Silahin. He never saw his father, who left soon after his mother, a woman named Fala, became pregnant. He was her fifth son, though the others were all his own half-brothers, their father having been dead a year before Danil was himself fathered. Son to a poor family, he was sheltered and lived as a normal boy, showing no outward sign of being anything more than just another child in the village. It was only in his interaction with others that any true sign of his heritage shown through. Even as a young boy, his perception and ability to influence others was above average.

This was not to last, however. When he was eight, the village was attacked and destroyed by raiders. Only his mother, one older brother named Wil, and he survived of his family, fleeing to the city of Silahin. There, they made a meager survival in the slums of the city.

After two years in Silahin, a sister named Genna was born, but her father disappeared soon after. Life in the slums was difficult, and Danil and Wil stole and conned people in order to survive. Sickness wasn’t uncommon for his family members, and often he and his brother would have to fight the thugs and thieves of the city. Over time Danil learned his way around the blade, finding an affinity toward the dagger, though he tries to avoid fighting when possible.

Recently, Danil has heard word that his father has come to the city of Silahin. Curiosity has gotten the better of him, and he wishes to meet with Bekath, whom. he is mostly ambivalent toward. His mother still loves the man, and that has lead to mixed feelings, not so much concern for leaving him than for leaving his mother after she found out she was pregnant. But, his mother wouldn't have Danil holding that against Bekath, so he wants to judge the man himself.

*Alias*
Danil is proficient in playing the flute, but instead of using music to entertain, he uses this art to keep up a separate alias of a man named Salacious Deadens, an entertainer in his mid twenties who has gained a slight reputation, at least in parts of the city of Silahin. He has used this persona to deal with those who would look down on a thief, confidence man, or just anyone who lives in the slums.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 7, 2005)

*Liliana - Arcanist 1*

Ok, I have updated my character a bit more after actually thoroughly reading the Arcanist class and I think this one works a lot better (was basing the Arcanist on a sorcerer type before but I think I did better with this revisions).

I think I am done with making my character.

Starting Gold=80

[sblock]
Liliana
Human Arcanist 1
Medium humanoid
Init +7
Senses Listen +6, Spot +6
Languages: Common, Ancient Speak, Kolorean, First Speech, Death Speech (3 spots open for new languages)
----------------------------
Defense: 13 - Active 3 Passive 0
DR: None
HP 8 (HD 1d4+2)
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
Mana Limit: 14
----------------------------
Speed 30'
Melee: Shortspear +1 (1d6+1/20x2) 1gp, 3lbs
Eldritch Dart +3 (1d6+3/ 20x2) (DC 15 Concentration check)
Base Atk +1, Grapple +1
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 12 (+1), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2) , Int 16 (+3) , Wis 14 (+2) , Cha 10.
XP: 0
Traits: Shadow Born (Arcane Nature), Perceptive

Feats: Improved Initiative, Beast Lore (1)

Skills: Academia 4 (Appraise +7, Concentration +6, Decipher Script +7, Heal +6, Knowledge (Arcana, Nature, The Planes, Religion) +7, Speak Language +4), Mysticism 4 (Concentration, Decipher Script, Spellcraft +7, Use Magic Device +4), Social 4 (Bluff +4, Diplomacy +4, Gather Information +4, Intimidate +4), Theatrics 4 (Bluff, Disguise +4, Perform +4, Slieght of Hand +7), Listen +6, Spot +6, Move Silently +7, Search +7, Survival +6, Hide +7, Tumble +4.

Spell Masteries:
Primary: Necromancy 2
Secondary: Conjuration 1
Aspect of Power: Eldritch Dart

Possessions: Shortspear (1gp, 3lbs), Dagger (2gp, 1lb), Red Cloak, Adventurer's Outfit (5gp, 2lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), Bedroll (1sp, 5lbs), Silk Rope 50’ (10gp, 5 lbs), Hooded Lantern (7gp, 2 lbs) , Flask of oil (6) (6sp, 6lbs), Flint and Steel (1gp), Waterskin x2 (2gp, 8lbs), small steel mirror, (10gp, .5lbs), 4 days Rations (2gp, 4lbs)
Encumbrance: 39lbs
Load: Light (43lbs)

Wealth: 37gp 3sp
---------------------------- 
[/sblock]

Appearance
To those who do not know her, Liliana seems to be just your average person. She is not all that tall or rather beautiful, until you look into her eyes. Her eyes seem to be filled with a knowledge that seems uncharacteristic of one so young. Wearing a red cloak and some average clothing if you saw her on the street you would instantly forget her, which is how she likes it.

Background
You would think being born from the First would have its privileges but not when your father leaves you with your cult following mother. I clearly remember being born and hearing my mother shriek out some gibberish upon seeing my faintly glowing eyes for the first time. I also remember seeing my father smile and then kiss me on the forehead before leaving never to see him again. I hate him for what he did to me that day. Growing up in this monastery was not fun as my mother constantly attempted to purge my soul of the demons inside me even though I knew there was nothing wrong with me. I sought out refuge from her as much as I could amongst the monasteries great libraries and I learned much. I even found a secret passage that looked like no other person had been down in centuries.  Upon searching this passageway I came upon a door that was intricate in design.  Upon grabbing hold of the handle I felt something flow through me and then I was knocked across the hall hitting the wall hard and passed out.  I am not sure how long I was out but thankfully it did not kill me, even though it did burn the inside of my hand right hand.  I hesitated as my hand once more reached out to take a hold of the handle and push the door open, expecting again to be knocked senseless possibly even outright killed this time.  Again I felt something sweep through my body but for some reason I was not thrown across the hall this time.  The door gently opened inward without me even touching it.  What was inside changed my life forever, there were books everywhere and at first it was very hard to understand them but when ever I could escape my mother I would come down here and continue my research.  I finally found a book up in the monasteries library, mentioned a race called “The Masters”, that helped me start to decipher the old texts and to my surprise all of the books down in this secret library were on the ways to use something called mana and how to shape it to your will and release it in the form of magic.  Over the years of being a prisoner here at the monastery I studied well and the things I was able to form with my mind was exhilarating.  I studied the ancient texts with a vigor that surpassed anything else in my life.  The only odd thing was when I finished mastering one book it would crumble to dust so I had to move on to the other.  Some of them would crumble to dust the moment I touched them so I stayed with the books that were on similar subjects.  I even attempted one day to continue down the passageway to see what other rooms might be hidden down here but as I got another 20' down the passageway something blocked my path and I could no further no matter how hard I attempted it.  One day I will have to return.

One day as I was practicing outside, as I had a few mishaps inside my room, a monk who was delivering me a message saw what I was doing.  Needless to say the monks who are a superstitious lot did not like when they discovered that I was able to use magic and even know they knew who I was they banished me from the monastery never to come back again. Upon reading the message I discovered it was from my father and he requested an audience with me.  This filled with me some raging emotions and since the monks were banishing me from the monastery anyway I decided to pay my _father_ a little visit.  As I had learned all I could for now from the secret library I needed to seek ought knowledge elsewhere but I vowed I would return one day to this monastery and see just where that passageway went.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 7, 2005)

*Some random info*

Roll for starting gold: 5d4 x 10. Use Invisible Castle with the character name you've posted here.

ikazuchi: I'll let you be weaponmaster of both hand- and throwing axes if you wish, they're  similar enough and neither is so powerful that I expect it to unbalance anything.

I should note that information is scarce in the Swordlands so you probably won't know enough of the setting info in this thread to separate it from empty rumors and exagarations unless you've experienced it first hand or have an appropriate Knowledge field.

passengerpigeon: Welcome to the game.

I guess it's time I posted more about your summoning to give us all some more common ground, here goes:

Bekath is actually in Silahin so the ones already there won't have to travel far. Those living in the city first heard some rumors that another of the First would come to join the four already in the city, ruling it and a small area of land surrounding it through a council. Shortly after, he was officially announced to the people: First Bekath, your father. Three weeks later, before you had an opportunity to seek him out if you were trying to, a messenger comes to your home telling you to present yourself before your father in the castle an hour later.

For those living outside of the city: you hadn't heard anything of your father since he left you until the day a uniformed soldier suddenly approaches you. After making sure he's found the right person he hands you a small scroll, sealed with the image of a stylized helmet. Breaking the seal and reading the scroll, it is clearly addresed to you above the actual message, which otherwise reads simply: _You are hereby called to present yourself before me in the city of Silahin. The ranger delivering this message has been instructed to provide you with escort._ It is signed: _First Bekath, of the Silahin council_, a name you well recognise as that of your father.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 7, 2005)

Since I'm living in the city, I'm sure curiosity would get the better of me and I'd try to meet with him before the actual summons arrived. Cut out the stuff about feeling guilty over leaving his family and save that for when I actually need to leave the city. 

Mostly my character is ambivalent toward Bekath. His mother still loves the man, and that leads to mixed feelings, not so much concern for leaving him than for leaving his mother after she found out she was pregnant. But, his mother wouldn't have Danil holding that against Bekath, so he wants to judge the man himself.

Here's my roll for starting gold, and I must say, I think I've used up my good rolls. 
Staring Gold Rolls: 190 gp

A few questions:

Are there any languages of note? I'm sure I'll have a decent Int (probably 14), so I'll have some bonus language slots.

What kind of Knowlege (local) will we purchase? Should we pick a specific place, for example Knowlege (Silahin) if we take that?


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2005)

Starting Gold: 120  I'll make the changes to my character a bit later.


----------



## passengerpigeon (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks, Jolmo. 

Starting gold: 110.

Character sheet to follow shortly.  Also, a question: as with any one-handed weapon, the rapier can be used two-handed to gain 1.5 * the normal damage bonus, but I'd hate to run around trying to fence with both hands on my sword.  Can I just RP it that I can use my off hand to balance myself and add impetus to my lunges if it's empty?  Mechanically it would play the same.

--p


----------



## passengerpigeon (Aug 8, 2005)

Danar Sigrittiano

[sblock]executioner 1

STR 8 (-1)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 18 (+4)
CHA 10 (+0)

spd 30'
rapier: +5 to hit, 1d6+6 damage twohanded or 1d6+4 onehanded, 18-20 x2 crit
sneak attack +2d6
initiative: +7
BAB: +1 grapple: +0

Defense: 14 (10 +4 active +0 passive)
DR: 1d2/magic
9 hp 9 reserve points
Fort +2 Ref +5 Will +6

Traits:
City Rat (Bravo) -- +2 to Survival in the city, +1d6 sneak attack
Weapon Bond (rapier) -- Wis instead of Str for attack and damage bonus

Class Features:
execution pool -- 1 token at the start of combat
executioner's eye -- Sense Motive vs. Bluff or BAB to get 2 tokens vs. a given opponent; -10 free, -5 move, +0 standard, +5 full-round
hindering cut -- 1+ tokens, Fort save (DC 14 + sneak attack dice + tokens spent) or take -1 to attack/defense OR speed

Feats:
Combat Expertise 1 -- take up to -5 to hit to get the same bonus to active defense
Improved Initiative -- +4 initiative

Skills:
Athletics 4 (Climb +3, Jump +3, Swim +3), Perception 4 (Listen +8, Search +6, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8), Stealth 4 (Hide +7, Move Silently +7), Heal 4 (+8), Tumble 4 (+7), Survival 4 (+8), Balance 4 (+7), Appraise 4 (+6)

Languages: Common, First Speech, Ferrish

equipment:
rapier, leather armor, 80 gp (savings)
[/sblock]

Danar is a dark stripling barely 17 years old who wears a light brown leather buff jacket and a black cloak.  He rarely speaks except when spoken to, preferring to observe the action dispassionately; he has an unnerving habit of looking right at you without really seeming to see you.

For two years now Danar has been a professional duelist, selling his sword to those with enough cowardice and enough coin to hire a champion to fight in your place.  He has managed to make it through those two years while only killing one man, although he has crippled a few and severely injured many.  The money he earns goes to pay rent on the cramped, dilapidated house he and his mother Mariann have lived in all his life, and to support his mother now that she is too old to work.  Whatever's left over, he saves, although what he's saving it for, he couldn't tell you.  Luckily, he's a talented enough fighter that he makes good money and has managed thus far to avoid any serious injuries.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, Danar resents his father for abandoning him and Mariann.  His primary goal in seeing Bekath is to get some financial support for his mother in her declining years.  At the same time, of course, Danar's never met his father, and no matter how angry he is, he still yearns to find out what kind of person Bekath is, and why he left them in poverty to go adventuring.

--p


----------



## James Heard (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't finished him, or even finished formatting him, but I thought I'd post what I have to see if I could try to get in on this and see how this IH thing goes. I haven't the slightest clue if I've screwed up something so far, which is kind of nice. Everyone likes surprises, right?

*Moromo*

Human Man-At-Arms 1
medium humanoid (human)
*Init* *Senses*
*Languages* Common, First Speech, Ferrish
-------------------------------
*AC*
*DR*
*HP* 12 (1d4+6/level)
*Fortitude* *Reflex* *Willpower*
-------------------------------
*Speed*
*Base Attack*
*Melee*
*Ranged*
*Attack Options*
*Combat Gear*
-------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 15 Dex 15 Con 15 Int 14 Wis 15 Cha 10
*Traits* Resilient Toughness, Nomad: Cavalry Warrior
*Feats* All simple and martial weapons, all armor, and all shields; Mounted Combat 1, Mounted Archery 1, War Leader 1
*Skills* _Perception_ 4, _Wilderness Lore_ 4, _Social_ 4, Appraise 2, Balance 2, Climb 3, Concentration 4, Escape Artist 3, Heal 4, Swim 2

Moromo never knew his father, nor his mother either, having spent his early years passed around the small village where he was raised as a sort of communal slave, performing minor tasks for scraps of bread and bits of foul discards from the villagers' tables. That changed when Moromo was eight years old and the armored riders from the east came charging out of the forest, burned the village to the ground and took _everyone_ as slaves. Many villagers died on the long march from the village from exhaustion, many more died from the appetites of the soldiers that took them. Moromo, always a slave, persisted.

Several years went by, and Moromo was passed by coin or promise to a dazzling variety of owners until his last owner found himself impaled upon the tip of a lance by more grizzled and frightening riders. _Those_ riders told Moromo that he was free, but Moromo knew in his heart he was not free. So he followed the riders on foot for long months, following the crushed swath of plains grasses deep into each night so that he could find the riders in the morning as they made camp. At first the riders were not amused and thought him a foe, throwing stones at Moromo. Eventually though, when he could not catch up by daybreak they would wait for him like a trustworthy dog. As the dog grew older though, and the riders grew leaner, they eventually found themselves before a keep of similar individuals and decided to kill those worthies and set up shop inside it themselves.

Moromo was welcomed inside the still smoldering keep to aid the new owners in disposing of the bodies, and welcomed longer for the ear he lent to aging veterans of the eternal struggle. Eventually the riders, having few or no children of their own, began to treat Moromo as that worthy. They taught him the mechanics of death like few others might, took him raiding upon the neighboring villages, and Moromo experienced the thrill of the twilight of life & death from the other end of the blade.

His experience with the riders ended one night swiftly. Moromo waited till all of the old men were drunk and sotted with wine, slew as many of them as his arm could withstand, and burned the keep to the ground as Moromo waited outside to slay the survivors. When his "father" finally caught up with him with his summons, Moromo was already fast working through his taste for blood that the riders unleashed in him. Having nothing better to do than follow the notions of a powerful madman, Moromo went.

Personality

Moromo possesses a sharp wit and tongue when he chooses to use it, as well as the smooth manner of one well-accustomed to having to ingratiate themselves or face a pike.

Appearance

Tall, lean, and dark, Moromo's appearance is marked mostly by his hollow, empty eyes. People seem to see different things in there, and truly he might be handsome to some if it weren't for that portion of his anatomy's betrayal of his soul.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 8, 2005)

I have updated my character some more here.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 8, 2005)

And with James, the game is full. passengerpigeon, your defense doesn't sum up correctly. Everything else submitted so far seems fine.



			
				ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Are there any languages of note? I'm sure I'll have a decent Int (probably 14), so I'll have some bonus language slots.



Here are some more setting notes for the languages in the book, they should be read together with the text there:

Abyssal and Infernal: Used mostly in summoning spells, otherwise as rare as the Ancient Speech.
Ancient Speech: The language of the Masters, too complex for lesser beings to speak, some sages still learn to read it enough to decipher some of the knowledge that survived the Masters fall.
First Speech: Language of the First.
Common: Used by most _civiliced_ people.
Death Speech: May or may not exist.
Draconic: No dragons are known to exist.
Ferrish: One of many barbaric languages, but the most widely spread.
Kolorean: The empire was located in what today is the Ghostlands.
Sea Speech: The Mariners have only arrived twice to the largest town on the western coast, Vaan, to trade goods and tales of foreign lands.

New languages:
Serahn: Spoken by the nomads of the desert.
Gray Speech: The simple language of the Gray.
Various minor languages are spoken only in a very limited area, usually they are similar enough to each other or a larger language that speakers of different languages will understand each other without too much trouble.

I'll also let you save a language for some quick learning later on if you can't find enough that fit.



			
				ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> What kind of Knowlege (local) will we purchase? Should we pick a specific place, for example Knowlege (Silahin) if we take that?



Yeah, do it like that, and the smaller the place you pick, the lower the DCs will be. As with all Knowledge fields you can get another at full ranks for just one more skill point of course.



			
				passengerpigeon said:
			
		

> As with any one-handed weapon, the rapier can be used two-handed to gain 1.5 * the normal damage bonus, but I'd hate to run around trying to fence with both hands on my sword. Can I just RP it that I can use my off hand to balance myself and add impetus to my lunges if it's empty? Mechanically it would play the same.



Please do.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 8, 2005)

Alright, edited my post above to be up to date, with full stats included.

EDIT: I left a language slot blank. And, I bought two Knowleges with one Rank in it, Silahin for the city and Swordlands for the surrounding areas. I'm pretty happy with my character now, even with my OCD. [font=&quot]
[/font]


----------



## Elocin (Aug 8, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Here are some more setting notes for the languages in the book, they should be read together with the text there:
> 
> Abyssal and Infernal: Used mostly in summoning spells, otherwise as rare as the Ancient Speech.
> Ancient Speech: The language of the Masters, too complex for lesser beings to speak, some sages still learn to read it enough to decipher some of the knowledge that survived the Masters fall.
> ...




Yea I think I will need to save some spots for some languages as I am using the Academia Skill Grouping which gives me 1 rank in Speka Languages at almost every level.  So currently with an Int of 16 I can speak 8 languages including common.  I was thinking of taking the following (which somewhat fits in with my background):
Common
Ancient Speak
Kolorean
First Speech
Death Speech (since one of the spell masteries I will be taking is Necromancy)

This leaves me three short which I would like to keep empty for now so I can possibly learn another language if need be.

This work for you?


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 10, 2005)

Elocin, that'll work. Death Speech in the book is mentioned as the secret language of an executioners cult, but we'll make a necromantic language of it instead.

ThirdWizard, I think you've overspent by a single skill point. 

ikazuchi, still with us?

Does anyone have questions about the setting? I've got it mostly figured out and will write a bit more later but I can't cover every aspect of the world, so let me know if there's something you'd like to know.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 10, 2005)

Ironically, my master skill chart was correct, but I had copied it wrong (I think there were about five versions of my skills before I nailed it down ^^. It's a pretty nice chart, I think. If you want to see a full breakdown I attached it. I doubt anyone else needs anything so elaborate, though. I'm loving the amount of skills the thief has access to! Search was the culprit by the way, now its 4.

As for setting info, I can't really think of anything. My character has spent 11 years living in the city, but I'm sure things about Silahin can come up as necessary.


----------



## ikazuchi (Aug 10, 2005)

*Work Sucks*

Crap, I owe you guys a huge apology. I just got hit with a massive project at work, and it's gonna kill most of my time. I still haven't -finished- Stone Wind, and I'm not sure when I'll have time. This projects probably gonna take a few weeks at least so I'm gonna have to step away from the game, which really sucks cause I was looking forward to it (this was also gonna be my first play-by-post game).

Hate to drop the ball like this, but I'd rather you know what was going on and not screw everyone over waiting on me and what have you.

Sorry.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 10, 2005)

I think I am done updating my character for your approval Jolmo.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 12, 2005)

ikazuchi, I hope your project goes well and that you'll get to have fun in some game when things calm down for you.

Elocin, your character seems fine. I think that leaves only James with an unfinished character so I'll start the IC-thread by monday.

Some info on the Ghostlands:
What today is called the Ghostlands was once the center of the Masters power, and whatever end they met it left that land in bad shape. Nothing lives there now, not even any plants, and most of what once did instead haunts the land in an undead state.

I'll write a bit more about Silahin tomorrow.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 15, 2005)

The IC thread is up. I hope you don't mind so much that I've sped past some things, but I wanted to start with everyone in the same place.

James, please finish your character as soon as possible but feel free to post IC meanwhile.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 16, 2005)

Subscribed to the new thread using the schmancy email option.

I'll compose a reply soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yays, I'm good to go


----------



## James Heard (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, I've obviously got too much to do right now and I shouldn't have stepped up for this one guys. The good news is that busy means money, but my inherent greed is a distraction from things like gaming. Again, sincere apologies to everyone. I thought I was going to have more time available than I do.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2005)

ikazuchi said:
			
		

> Crap, I owe you guys a huge apology. I just got hit with a massive project at work, and it's gonna kill most of my time. I still haven't -finished- Stone Wind, and I'm not sure when I'll have time. This projects probably gonna take a few weeks at least so I'm gonna have to step away from the game, which really sucks cause I was looking forward to it (this was also gonna be my first play-by-post game).
> 
> Hate to drop the ball like this, but I'd rather you know what was going on and not screw everyone over waiting on me and what have you.
> 
> Sorry.





			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I've obviously got too much to do right now and I shouldn't have stepped up for this one guys. The good news is that busy means money, but my inherent greed is a distraction from things like gaming. Again, sincere apologies to everyone. I thought I was going to have more time available than I do.




Hiya,

Does the above mean a spot has opened up? I'm very keen, was earlier but didn't have the book but have subsequently purchased the PDF and am keen to have a bash. I'll be rolling up a PC in the next day or so and will post for your perusal if that is OK?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 19, 2005)

James, enjoy the money then. 

D20Dazza, sure, consider yourself in, please join the IC thread as soon as you've got a base character thought up. I'll want to wait with introducing NPCs until you've done that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool. I'll endeavour to get something in the mix today, just got to shrug off this damn hangover


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 21, 2005)

If you ever need an alternate, give me ring.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jek Kel'Drek*

I'll fill the Man-at-Arms role. I'll try and finish off the PC tonight but if I don't just use the starting package for one and crank the game up - just the background etc to expand on. I don't want to hold the start up (although I suspect GenCon is as equally guilty ).

Here's my Gold roll = 110 (sorry changed his first name since the roll)

[sblock]*Jek Kel'Drek* 
human man-at-arms 1; 
medium humaniod (human);
*Init * +3; *Senses * Listen +6, Spot +6;
*Languages*: Common, Sea Speech, First Speech, Gray Speech.
----------------------------
*AC * 14, active 4 (+1 BdB; +3 Dex) passive 0 +4 AoO
*DR*: 1d2/magic
*HP* 10 (HD 1d4+6)
*RP* 10
*Fort * +1, *Ref * +4, *Will * +3
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'; 
*Melee*
_sap +4_ (1d3 (non-lethal), x2)
_warhammer_ +4 (1d8, x3)
_short sword_ +4 (1d6,19-20/x2
_whip_ +0 (1d3 (non-lethal), X2)
*Ranged*
_shortspear +4 _ (1d6, X2, 20')
*Attack Options*: Lithe Acrobat - Tumble normal speed,  Bravo - +1d6 sneak attack, Mobility (1) - +4 AC against AoO when moving in threatened area, Tactics of the Mind (1) - use Int bonus for ranged and melee attacks; Quick Draw - Draw weapon as free action or hidden weapon as move action.
*Base Atk * +1, Grapple +4 
*Combat Gear*: 
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 10 (+0), Dex 17 (+3), Con 11 (+0), Int 17 (+3), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 10 (+0).
*XP*: 0
*Traits*: Lithe Acrobat (+2 Tumble; tumble normal speed), City Rat (Survival (city) +2; Bravo +1d6 sneak attack)
*Feats*: All simple and martial weapons, all armor, and all shields; Mobility (1) - +4 AC against AoO when moving in threatened area, Tactics of the Mind (1) - use Int bonus for ranged and melee attacks; Quick Draw - Draw weapon as free action or hidden weapon as move action.
*Skills*:
Agility 4 (Balance (Dex) +7, Escape Artist (Dex) +7, Tumble (Dex) +9);
Perception 4 (Listen (Wis) +6, Search (Int) +7, Sense Motive (Wis) +6, Spot (Wis) +6);
Stealth 4 (Hide (Dex) +7, Move Silently (Dex) +7);
Heal (Wis) +6;
Jump (str) +4;
Knowledge (Local) (Int) +5;
Knowledge (Arcana) (Int) +5;
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +7;
Spellcraft (Int) +7;
Survival (Int) +7 (city +9).
*Possessions*: leather armor (10gp, 15lbs), sap (1gp, 2 lbs), warhammer (12gp, 5lbs), short sword (10gp, 2lbs), whip (1gp, 2lbs), short spear (1gp, 3lbs), Adventurer's Outfit (2lbs), flint and steel (1gp), signal whistle (8sp), belt pouch (1gp. 1/2lb) 70 gp 2sp
*Encumbrance*: 311/2lbs; Load: Light (33lbs)
---------------------------- [/sblock]
*Description:* Jek is a slight, wiry lad with long, shaggy sandy-blonde hair, one green eye and one blue, a smattering of freckles that dance across his broken nose and cheeks and a scar across his lower face that makes him appear as though he is always leering.

*Personality:* Jek is inquisitive and tough, he takes no nonsense and will not be bullied. He has a fascination for the arcane arts and is awed by those that know how to harness the power. He loves life with a passion and lives his life to the fullest. He is always looking for something fun to do and gets bored and side tracked quickly. He loves a good joke, the company of women, and reading. He carries himself with a confident swagger.

*History:* Jek works at the Slavering Dog, a rowdy tavern near the docks of Silahin, that has a main bar for the sailors and a Gentleman's Retreat for the ships captains, arcanists and the occasional noble. He usually works nights as part of the security team, tag-teaming with a hulking behemoth aptly known as Ogre. The wiry boy has worked at the inn all of his 17 years. He was born of the tavern keepers daughter, Leila, who still works in the kitchens.

He has learnt to fight well in confined spaces and uses his agility to his advantage, trying to maneoveur in to a position to take advantage of his larger ally. He has learnt to fight with a number of weapons, often having to improvise with what is available in the bar. He has also had to learn how to subdue his foes rather than kill as the Captains often take a dim view of their sailors being killed in a bar fight. Jek hasn't had it all his own way though, he has been knocked around more than once and has the scars to prove it.

He is a thinker though and likes to spend his spare time studying in the Genleman's Retreat where he has been able to pickup the odd bit of mystical lore. If he is not in the Retreat he is out prowling the streets of Silahin, picking up women, brawling with other drunkards and generally making a nuisance of himself. He has been spoken to on more than one occassion by the town constabulary with the last warning apparently being his last. Sergeant Collop's last words still ring in his ears "That's it me'boyo the last time, I catch ye once more and at worst it's the army for ye"

Jek has had no experience outside Silahin.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

Heya Jelmo,

Is this game still a goer? Are you happy with Jek? Anything else I need do. Apologies if I leapt into the in character post before you approved the pc, I was hoping not to hold the game up.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't worry, everything's fine, I just wanted to give you all a little time to meet up, maybe I waited too long... Anyway, I'll have a new post up within a few hours.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry everyone but I'm gonna cancel this game.  

This was my first time as PBP DM and I've found that it just isn't for me.

So again, I'm truly sorry for dragging you through preparations and then not deliver much of a game, but I don't have any motivation left for it so I'll be going back to just playing here again.

  Sorry...


----------



## Elocin (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jolmo but I can understand as PbP DMing does take a lot of time.

Now as for the rest of you, I start a ne wjob tomorrow/today so I am not sure how much free time I will have but if you stick with me for a week I can see what I can do.  I will probably know a lot more about my new employment tomorrow so I might be able to continue DMing.

We will obivously stick with the same characters but I might have you raise them to 5th level as I recently downloaded the module Monte used at GenCon and I am itching to DM it.  I will get back to you all tomorrow and let you all know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

Bummer Jolmo but thanks for the heads up, I have a feeling a couple of my other games may have died a similiar detah but nary a word has been heard.

Elocin, sounds a winner. I for one would muchly appreciate it mate.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ah well thanks for letting us know, it is (as D20dazza says) much appreciated for the notice.

Elocin, I'll be here to.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 29, 2005)

That's alright, Jolmo. These things happen. At least you gave it a shot!

If you come up with anything, Elocin, I'm on board.


----------



## passengerpigeon (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah.  Sorry you've decided to quit, Jolmo; sounds good, Elocin.

--p


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2005)

If, in the translation to a new DM you need another player, I would be VERY interested in playing.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 6, 2005)

Shaggy you are in.

I am also going to invite two of my friends in as well for a total of seven people.

Update your characters to 3rd level and I hope to get the party started somewhat soon, maybe a week or so.

I will keep the stpry going the way it is now so the group is still going to go and attack the grey outpost.

Oh yea I will probably be adopting some new rules for the Arcanist and hope to have a link here shortly.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Einan (Sep 6, 2005)

If you need any more players, let me know.  I'd love to test out the rules!

Einan


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2005)

Serryn has been updated to 3rd level. Sucks that Feat Masteries advance on odd levels, but you gain feats on even levels. ah well.  Any more money to spend on masterworked type equipment?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2005)

*Binjmyn Stone*; 
[sblock]human weapon master 3; 
small humanoid (human);
*Init * +5; *Senses * Listen +0, Spot +0;
*Languages*: Common, Sea Speech
----------------------------
*AC * 19, active 18 passive 11
*DR*: 1d3/magic
*HP * 34 (HD 3d4+24)
*Fort * +5, *Ref * +8, *Will * +3; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 20'; 
*Melee*: MW short sword +10 (1d4+1/19-20) or
*Melee*: MW short sword +8 (1d4+1/19-20) and
*Melee*: MW short sword +8 (1d4/19-20) or
*Melee*: MW composite longbow [+1] +10 (1d6+1/x3/110 ft.)
*Attack Options*: Expert Strike, Weapon Finesse (1), Two-Weapon Fighting (1), Improved Feint (2), Weapon Agility.
*Base Atk * +3, Grapple -1; 
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 12, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8.
*XP*: 3300
*Traits*: Dexterous, Short
*Feats*: Weapon Finesse (1), Two-weapon Fighting (1), Improved Feint (2), Manse, Followers.
*Skills*: Athletics 6 (Climb +7, Jump +3, Swim +7), Balance 0 (+7), Bluff +5, Diplomacy +7, Gather Information +5, Hide 0 (+9), Intimidate 0 (+1), Tumble 6 (+13)
*Wealth Pool* 52
*Possessions*: 2 masterwork small shortswords, masterwork small composite longbow [Str +1], masterwork studded leather armor, belt pouch, traveler's outfit, 20 arrows, and 4 gp.  Warpony with MW scale barding, bit and bridle, and military saddle.  72 square Manse in the country with entertainer's outfit, plain clothes, and fine clothes. Attended there by a Butler(Exp1), Maid(Com1), Cook(Com1), and Groundskeeper (Exp1).  In the local city of XXXXX, Binj has a loyal steward(Exp 1) who keeps an ear out for information, money making opportunities, and does difficult purchasing.
*Encumbrance*:  light.
---------------------------- [/sblock]
*Description: * 

Binj is short.  And Ugly.  His body is clearly twisted and deformed a bit, and he barely passes most men's wastes.  His hair is thin and straggly and light red.  He wears a short-cropped beard that has streaks of couse black hair growing amongst the light-colered hairs.  He wears brightly dyed studded leather armor (blue) with silver studs.  His clothes are fairly nice and tailored.  On his hips, not far from his hands Binj wears two small blades, one wrapped with blue cloth and a long blue ribbon hanging from the pommel, the other with green.  He wears a wide green sash around his waist and a green cloak.

*Personality:* 

Binj makes people uncomfortable and he knows it.  Heck, he enjoys it even.  To those who try and ignore his deformity he talks openly of his disfigurement.  To those who treat him lowly he uses his best discourse.  To those who think him incapable, he shows off his capabilities.  Due to his desire to upset people's expectations some find him coarse, rude, friendly, and diplomatic, all at once.  

*History:* 

Binj's birth was a disaster.  Best he can tell, his mother was disgraced by the end by having a bastard fathered on her.  She may have even tried to rid herself of the child.  But Binj was too strong for her.  His birth killed his mother, and left him, twisted and deformed, in the care of a series of short-term homes and orphanages.  Once he got a bit older, it was clear he was a strange sight indeed, and he was indentured to a circus.  In the circus he performed, tumbled, and demonstrated other athletic abilities.  The circus travelled, and travel was dangerous.  Over time Benj learned to help defend the circus, and became quite good with his blades.  Eventually his contract ran out, and Benj left to make his own fortune.  He left the circus with a decent amount of coin, and through well placed performances and mercenary work, Binj has done well for himself.  Most of the time, Binj lives in a modest country estate with his loyal servants: Willum, his Butler, Lasia, his Maid, Drannin, his groundskeeper, and Drannin's wife Alice, the cook.  In the town of XXXXX Binj keeps on retainer a steward who keeps an ear out for important information and job opportunities.  Most recently, Graysin, the steward, got information that lead Binj to learn the identity of his father.  Binj has set out from his mance to find his father.  Apparently, the information was leaked to Graysin on purpose.  That information was a summons.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaggy I like him good job.

I am not sure what the watch would be for a 3rd level character is in IH so lets just say you guys have 3000 gp to play with.

Hit points will be max first level+con and then half+1+con for every level after that to make things simple.  So d4=3, d6=4 and so on.

Please use www.invisiblecastle.com for all your rolls to make my life a little easier.

During combat I will try and give you an adequate description of the area so you will be able to see the possible zones and what stunts might be able to be done.  Obviously some of these stunts you will be able to roll beforehand but then again you might want to try something and have no idea what skills you will need to roll so I will roll them in Invisible Castle and post them to my post.  I will probably post in Invisible Castle under "Elocin - DM - IH" so you can all see my rolls as well.

Ummm, I think that is it so far.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jek Kel'Drek Revisited*

Sounds great Elocin, I'll get on to updating the PC soon. Any chance of an RG thread Elocin??

Well I think it's done. Just one question, without magic items what do we spend the 3,000gp on 

[sblock]*Jek Kel'Drek*
human man-at-arms 3; 
medium humaniod (human);
*Init * +3; *Senses * Listen +8, Spot +8;
*Languages*: Common, Sea Speech, First Speech, Gray Speech.
----------------------------
*AC * 16, active 6 (+3 BdB; +3 Dex), passive 0, +6 AoO when moving through or out of a threatened area (Mobility (2))
*DR*: 1d2/magic
*HP* 10 (HD 1d4+6)
*RP* 10
*Fort * +3, *Ref * +6, *Will * +5
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'

*Melee*
_sap_ +6 (1d3 (non-lethal), x2)
_warhammer_ +6 (1d8, x3)
_short sword_ +6 (1d6,19-20/x2
_whip_ +2 (1d3 (non-lethal), X2) (Exotic)
*Ranged*
_shortspear_ +6 (1d6, X2, 20')

*Attack Options*: Lithe Acrobat - Tumble normal speed,  Bravo - +1d6 sneak attack, Mobility (2) - +6 AC against AoO when moving in threatened area, Tactics of the Mind (1) - use Int bonus for ranged and melee attacks; Quick Draw - Draw weapon as free action or hidden weapon as move action; Improved Disarm (2) - Disarm attempt provokes not attack of opportunity, cannot be disarmed in turn.
*Base Atk * +3, Grapple +6 
*Combat Gear*: sap, warhammer, short sword, whip, shortspear
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 10 (+0), Dex 17 (+3), Con 11 (+0), Int 17 (+3), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 10 (+0).

*XP*: 3300

*Traits*: Lithe Acrobat (+2 Tumble; tumble normal speed), City Rat (Survival (city) +2; Bravo +1d6 sneak attack)

*Feats*: All simple and martial weapons, all armor, and all shields; Mobility (2) - +6 AC against AoO when moving in threatened area, Tactics of the Mind (1) - use Int bonus for ranged and melee attacks; Quick Draw - Draw weapon as free action or hidden weapon as move action; Improved Disarm (2) - Disarm attempt provokes not attack of opportunity, cannot be disarmed in turn.

*Skills*:
Agility 6 (Balance (Dex) +9, Escape Artist (Dex) +9, Tumble (Dex) +11);
Perception 6 (Listen (Wis) +8, Search (Int) +9, Sense Motive (Wis) +8, Spot (Wis) +8);
Stealth 6 (Hide (Dex) +9, Move Silently (Dex) +9);
Heal (Wis) +8;
Jump (str) +6;
Knowledge (Local) (Int) +5;
Knowledge (Arcana) (Int) +5;
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +7;
Spellcraft (Int) +7;
Survival (Int) +9 (city +9).

*Possessions*: leather armor (10gp, 15lbs), sap (1gp, 2 lbs), warhammer (12gp, 5lbs), short sword (10gp, 2lbs), whip (1gp, 2lbs), short spear (1gp, 3lbs), Adventurer's Outfit (2lbs), flint and steel (1gp), signal whistle (8sp), belt pouch (1gp. 1/2lb) 70 gp 2sp
*Encumbrance*: 311/2lbs; Load: Light (33lbs)
---------------------------- [/sblock]
*Description:* Jek is a slight, wiry lad with long, shaggy sandy-blonde hair, one green eye and one blue, a smattering of freckles that dance across his broken nose and cheeks and a scar across his lower face that makes him appear as though he is always leering.

*Personality:* Jek is inquisitive and tough, he takes no nonsense and will not be bullied. He has a fascination for the arcane arts and is awed by those that know how to harness the power. He loves life with a passion and lives his life to the fullest. He is always looking for something fun to do and gets bored and side tracked quickly. He loves a good joke, the company of women, and reading. He carries himself with a confident swagger.

*History:* Jek works at the Slavering Dog, a rowdy tavern near the docks of Silahin, that has a main bar for the sailors and a Gentleman's Retreat for the ships captains, arcanists and the occasional noble. He usually works nights as part of the security team, tag-teaming with a hulking behemoth aptly known as Ogre. The wiry boy has worked at the inn all of his 17 years. He was born of the tavern keepers daughter, Leila, who still works in the kitchens.

He has learnt to fight well in confined spaces and uses his agility to his advantage, trying to maneoveur in to a position to take advantage of his larger ally. He has learnt to fight with a number of weapons, often having to improvise with what is available in the bar. He has also had to learn how to subdue his foes rather than kill as the Captains often take a dim view of their sailors being killed in a bar fight. Jek hasn't had it all his own way though, he has been knocked around more than once and has the scars to prove it.

He is a thinker though and likes to spend his spare time studying in the Gentleman's Retreat where he has been able to pickup the odd bit of mystical lore. If he is not in the Retreat he is out prowling the streets of Silahin, picking up women, brawling with other drunkards and generally making a nuisance of himself. He has been spoken to on more than one occassion by the town constabulary with the last warning apparently being his last. Sergeant Collop's last words still ring in his ears "That's it me'boyo the last time, I catch ye once more and at worst it's the army for ye"

Jek has had no experience outside Silahin.
Cheers

Daz


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mastering Iron Heroes is supposed to have alternate wealth information, but I don't have it yet.  

Might we spend our generous amount on different materials?  I am sure that masterwork, mithril plate or an adamantine sword would make an interesting addition to many a character. There are plenty of other sources for alternative materials and construction templates (dire and devanian come to mind)  can we choose from those?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 8, 2005)

Binjmyn is all set other than the last bit of his gear.  If I may be so humble...I think 3000 gp is a bit much.  Can we buy things like houses?  Boats?  Land?


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

I plan on getting Mastering Iron Heroes shortly but as of yet have not downloaded it yet, might get to it by this weekend.

The wealth might be a bit much as well but lets just go with it for now and by all means you can buy what you want with your money.

Currently you are in the town of something or other (check the IG thread) and lodgings will be set up for you but you can always have your own litte retreat if you want.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 8, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sucks that Feat Masteries advance on odd levels, but you gain feats on even levels.




This is annoying me to no end. My only thought is that it is supposed to encourage multiclassing, perhaps? I'm not sure. I should have my PC up by tomorrow. I'm not sure what to buy with the gold. I'm trying to think of something interesting and different.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I wish that I had thought of that one when we went through playtesting. As a harrier I get three feats by second level but none of my masteries are at 2. Ah well.

I just got Mastering IH so I'll have a look through the wealth stuff. It looks like some kind of wealth pool that you take feats to get things like cohorts and followers with... I'll let you know more when I have had a chance to read it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool, I didn't realise Mastering was out, might have to pick me up a copy. Please tell me Erekose, does it look worth picking up?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Haven't had much time to go through it.  I did playtest the Villain classes (they were originally slotted for the bestiary) and they are quite a great time saver.  NPCs in seconds is right, its so easy to build up a 16th-20th level NPC with these its funny.  There looks like there are quite a few options in there and as most have noted the zone rules are spot on. So yeah I'd say it's definitely worth it, but I havent read it all yet.  I can let you know again later after having plowed through it if you like.


----------



## Einan (Sep 8, 2005)

The magic item rules, with everything costing the PC some sort of personal cost, are WONDERFUL.  They really get closer to that fantasy ideal of having the sword that is magic and makes you a great warrior, but eventually breaks you.  Very good stuff in there.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

I also purchased it last night but I just need time to read over it.  So far I have not been displeased with anything from Monte.  Yea there have been a few parts that needed some extra work but so far so good.

Einan - my other friend might back out as I have not heard from him so go ahead and make a character and if he decides to join then we will just haev one more.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Iron Heroes is all Mike and I think he has done a great job in presenting such a dramatic, exciting combat system for d20.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's my character at 3rd level:

[sblock]
*Danil Felds*
Human Thief 1
Medium Humanoid (human)
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, First Speech
----------------------------
*AC* 16, active 6 passive 0
*DR:* 1d3/magic (leather)
*HP* 26; reserve 26
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +5
----------------------------
*Spd* 30'
*Melee* dagger  +6 (1d4+3 / 19-20)
*Ranged* crossbow, mw light +6 (1d8 / 19-20) [80]’ or dagger, mw +6 (1d4+3 / 19-20) [10’]
*Attack Options* Overwhelming Presence (1)
*Special Attack* +1d6 Sneak Attack
*Base Atk* +2, Grapple: +2
*Base Def*  +3
----------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 17
*SQ* Alias (Salacious Deadens), Skill Expertise, Honor of Thieves (DC 23)
*Traits* Weapon Bond: Dagger (Charisma), City Rat (Face in the Crowd)
*Mastery* Defense (2), Finesse (1), Social (3)
*Feats* Devious Manipulator (1), Overwhelming Presence (1), Iron Will
*Skills* Agility 8 (Balance +13, Escape Artist +11, Tumble +13), Athletics 8 (Climb +8, Jump +10, Swim +8), Robbery 8 (Disable Device +12, Forgery +10, Open Lock +13, Sleight of Hand +13), Social 8 (Bluff +11, Diplomacy +13, Gather Information +11, Intimidate +13), Stealth 8 (Hide +11, Move Silently +11), Theatrics 5 (Disguise +10, Perform +10), Appraise 5 (+7), Knowledge (Silahin) 3 (+5), Knowledge (Swordlands) 3 (+5), Listen 7 (+7), Search 4 (+6), Sense Motive 8 (+10), Spot 7 (+7).
*Adventure Gear* masterwork daggers (2), daggers (2), masterwork light crossbow, bolts (10), masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork thieves’ tools, caltrops, silk rope (50’), chalk, torch (33 lb: Light Encumbrance)
*Other Gear* pouches (2), chalk, masterwork flute, adventurer's outfit, crude clothes, plain clothes (3), nice clothes, fine clothes, backpack, bolts (20), bedroll, flask (empty), flint & steel, sack, signal whistle, waterskin, tent
*Wealth:* 1811 gp, 6 sp, 8 cp
*XP:* 3300
[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Sep 9, 2005)

Elocin,

I'll look over what you've got so far and make a 3rd level character over the weekend and have it up for Monday.

Thanks for the opportunity!

Einan


----------



## Einan (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's my offering: Gregghor Bearbait, a Berserker 3...

[sblock]
Gregghor Bearbait
Human Berserker 3
Init +6; Senses Listen +1, Spot +1
Languages: Common, Incoherent
----------------------------
AC Active 14, Passive 10
DR: 1d4+1/magic
HP 48 (HD 3d4+38)
Reserve Points 48
Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +4; 
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: MW Large Maul +8 (3d6+6/x3) or
Melee: MW Battleaxe +8 (1d8+4/x3) or
Melee: Dagger +7 (1d4+4/19-20) or
Ranged: Javelin +5 (1d6+4/x2/30 ft.)
Attack Options: Chew, bite, gnaw, crush, beat into submission, crush into paste, etc.
Base Atk +3, Grapple +4; 
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.
XP: 3300
Class Features: Berserk Strength, Furious Strike
Traits: Mountain Folk: Tough as Stone, Mighty Build
Feats: Improved Initiative, Armor Mastery 1, Cleave 1
Skills: 24 Ranks: 6 points Athletics Group (Climb +10, Jump +10, Swim +10), Balance +5 (3 ranks), Heal +4 (3 ranks), Hide +5 (3 ranks), Move Silently +5 (3 ranks), Survival +7 (6 ranks)
Martial Weapon Profs: Maul, Greatclub, Battleaxe
Possessions: MW Large Maul (Bonecrusher), MW Battleaxe (Foebiter), 2 daggers, 6 javelins in a quiver at hip, Bearskin cloak, Leather Backpack containing fishhook, flint and steel, grappling hook, 100 ft silk rope, waterskin, several small “good luck” stones, assorted tattoos and scars, necklace of bear claws and teeth
Encumbrance: 74 lbs, Light 100 lbs, Medium 200 lbs, Heavy 300 lbs.
----------------------------
[/sblock]

Gregghor's a hulking brute of a man, covered in tattoos and scars that apparently got him his nickname "Bearbait".  His face is a mess, with a bald pate covered in celtic style tattoos and a four clawed slash running from the left side of his forehead to his right cheek and crossing his eyes and nose.  He tends to respond to questions in grunts and shrugs, and is slow to anger.  Oh, but when he is angry... Beware.

He wears a bearskin cloak over his shoulders and back, with the upper jaw of the bear resting like a helmet on his head.  The claws and teeth of the bear hang around his neck. A quiver of javelins hang at his waist and a battleaxe, decorated with feathers and beads is slung across his back.  In his hands, leaned against his shoulder like a Louisville Slugger is a massive maul.  Aside from his bearskin he wears very little.  A hide loincloth, backpack and a small belt pouch make up the remainder of his posessions.  He is not a man to accumulate wealth.  

Typical Quote: "Humph.  Stare long, little man.  It will be the last thing you see."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 9, 2005)

So, can we use our wealth on wealth feats from _Mastering Iron Heroes_?  I might want to get the Manse feat with some followers to staff it.  Butler, maid, cooks, that sort of thing.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 9, 2005)

I will be reading Mastering Iron Heroes more this weekend and let you know about the wealth feats but quite frankly I don't see why not.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 10, 2005)

Assuming wealth feats are okay, I updated my character history, added two wealth feats, completed my gear buying, and introduced my five loyal followers.  I have a butler, cook, maid, groundskeeper, and steward.  I feel like this should be the beginning of a murder mystery or something!  

I also have a manse in the country that is 73 squares big.  I drew a map, but I am not sure I could get a good representation of it on this site.  Do you need the map of it?

I must say, I really like Mearls's work on _Mastering_, this wealth stuff is slick!

Binj should be done and ready to go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2005)

I managed to spend almost 900gp, but without magic items I'm at a loss as to what else he could take. I'll give the wealth rules a look...


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok I am hoping to get the IG thread active again by the end of this weekend.  And I will be picking up right where we left off to a point, obviously I will need to work out my character (which really should not be difficult   ) and then work in three more characters.

Of course I ended up lying when I said I was going to read Mastering Iron Heroes last weekend and I never got a chance to.  I hope to get done reading it by the start of this adventure and for now go ahead and use the wealth feats as I doubt they are unbalanced any and they do give you something to spend all your money on.

As for some of the special items like mithril and adamantine for I am going to say no you can’t get them but that might change in the future once I get the IH Monster book in my grubby little hands.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

Excellent but I am going on holidays from the 24th to the 8th. Any chance you can NPC me till I get back?? Still got a week and a half to play before I go though.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2005)

Not a problem and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 14, 2005)

Seems like the season for holidays, I'll be away from the 20th to the 29th.


----------



## Einan (Sep 14, 2005)

Elocin,

Should I just join the IC thread myself, or do you want to write us in?

Einan


----------



## Elocin (Sep 15, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Elocin,
> 
> Should I just join the IC thread myself, or do you want to write us in?
> 
> Einan




Go for it and the game is on pause for the moment.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Not a problem and enjoy the holiday.



Thanks Elocin, I'll try, over half of the time is to be spent with in-laws *shudder*


----------



## Elocin (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks Elocin, I'll try, over half of the time is to be spent with in-laws *shudder*




I can relate to that as my house flooded on June 22nd and since that time I have been living with my inlaws which has been driving me insane.  Thankfully we can move back home next week as all the construction will be done.


----------



## Einan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oy.  Holidays involving in-laws are not holidays at all.  Until I was 21 I didn't event realize you could go on vacation and not visit some relative or another.  Imagine my bliss when I went on a week's tour of the American Southwest and encountered NO relatives.  I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.

Einan


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm hearing you Einan. In fact, I have complained to the wife that every holiday we take is going to see her relatives. I understand though as my immediate family live in the same city as I where as her's live a 17 hour drive away.


Don't know who or what I was warned about and why Gregghor worries Jek but it seemed the right thing to type 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I can relate to that as my house flooded on June 22nd and since that time I have been living with my inlaws which has been driving me insane.  Thankfully we can move back home next week as all the construction will be done.



I can relate to that Elocin. My wife's parents purchased a bus and travelled around Australia. When they got to Canberra their bus needed some mechanical work so they put it in the shop and stayed with us until it was fixed - 3 months later !!!! (damn exotic buses with their imported parts)


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 18, 2005)

As I'm not going to be running IH anytime soon, I can't really justify buying Mastering, unfortunately. Anything I might be missing out for my character? He's not really looking to be a land owner or anything like that.

Everybody have fun with your hollidays!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 19, 2005)

The big thing is the wealth system.  Basically, you can trade in your GP to purchase a general "wealth level" aka "rich lifestyle."  There are feats you can purchase-without spending feat slots.  Each wealth feat has a prereq/buy-in cost.  Either you must meet a minimum wealth level or you must "spend" wealth points to purchase the feat.  Most feats have a wealth cost associated with maintaining the feat.

The feats benefeits include a house, followers, cohorts, bribing the justice system, and being well-known in society, just for starters.  Pretty cool stuff to spend money on.  I bought a manse in the country and 5 followers to run it and manage my affairs while I adventure.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahh bribing the justice system and being well known intrigue me.

My character has made his way as a con man. So, not going to jail would be good.

He also has a secret alias as a well known bard. This could be useful as well.

Any insight would be appreciated. I'm sitting on 3,300 gp.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Sep 22, 2005)

That will not be a problem I will NPC anyone who is away on a holiday.  I only ask that you let me know that you re going on holiday so I know to NPC you.

Thankfully my family and I are finally moving back home tomorrow so I hope to bestart the adventure soon.

Still need to kick my friends butts in gear to get thier characters up on here.

-Rob-


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

back


----------



## Elocin (Oct 11, 2005)

All, I will have to appolgize once more as I have noticed I just do not have the time to DM another game online especially since I am unable to surf the net at work (damn stupid new job).  Anyway, I am going to have to back out of DMing this game and I am sorry for dragging you along for so long.

Again sorry and I hope you all are able to either find a GM or join another IH game.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

So she's now officially dead? Anyone had any luck looking for a new DM?


----------

